# Home canned cabbage soup



## StormySar (Oct 2, 2007)

A few months go I canned 6 qts of our normal cabbage soup. I used my recipe, not a published one. It consists of tomato soup, chicken broth, cabbage, carrots and some seasonings. I canned it at 11 lbs pressure for 90 minutes.

I understand the risks of botulism, and I guess now that we're at the "do or die
stage, I'm worried... how likely is it that these jars could be tainted? They've been stored in a cool, dark pantry in the basement ever since. Lids sealed just fine. I cracked open a jar tonight because my husband wants some and it smells and looks just fine, I tried a taste in my mouth and it tastes good. The worry wart in me comes out. 

Are the lbs/time correct for something containing vegetables and poultry products (chicken stock)?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

If you canned it like you stated, there is NO WAY botulism could have survived. The whole idea of doing 10 lbs. (in your case 11 lbs) pressure is to bring the temp up to 240Âº, a temp that botulsim can't survive.

I don't think you needed to process the quarts for 90 minutes, though. Based on your ingredient list I think 55 minutes would have been plenty. Ball doesn't give a processing time for cabbage, but one of my other books does and the time is 55 minutes. All the other things in your list indicate lesser times.

I have made many soups and they have all turned out fine. Enjoy your soup.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

In addition to what suitcase sally said, if you bring the soup to a boil for ten minutes before serving it, that would kill any botulism toxin if it was present.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Canning Girl said:


> In addition to what suitcase sally said, if you bring the soup to a boil for ten minutes before serving it, that would kill any botulism toxin if it was present.


This is exactly what I was going to say. If in doubt, boil for 10 minutes.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

What time is dinner, and do you need help setting the table?


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

It sounds wonderful. Can you be any more specific on the ingredients (just in case someone wants to replicate it?)


----------

